# Spiders and bunnies...this is weird.



## iluvmybuns (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay so I'm going to say right up front that I have a HUGE spider problem in my apartment, ew, I hate them so so so much, but anyway. 

I don't know what is safe to use that will keep them away without being bad for Petey. I have Raid. I've used it then kept him locked in the room, but I still have tons of spiders...BIG wolf spiders. Shoot me. They're sick and there's at least 2 or 3 a day. EW. One time there was one the size of my palm. 

Okay so here's 3 questions

1. Can a spider harm Pete? (besides black widows and brown recluse God pray I don't have any of those)

2.Will Pete kill a spider? (I found one curled up dead on the carpet today, not smooshed just dead)

3. What can I do to get rid of them without being bad for Pete?

PLEASE Help I have the worst fear of spiders and this apartment id kind of turning into a nightmare 

Thanks, Jules


----------



## KimandCocoa (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, I really feel for ya!! I definitely have a spider phobia and I think I would have to move out if I lived where you do. My apartment gets spiders now and then,but they aren't too big.

I was asking myself the same questions you posted here. I have no idea the answer to them. I hope someone can help us out!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 25, 2007)

A non-poisonous spider will not harm the bunnies- although obviously anything dangerous can. I don't know that the bunnies would really go out of their way to kill the spiders. My bunnies just either run and hide from them, or ignore them completely. I imagine a lot ofspiders around all the time can be a bit stressful if your bunnies get frightened by their movement - if they don't really care... then they're probably fine. 

I'm not sure about how you can get rid of them though... I'll try googling it and see if I can find anything for you.

___________
Nadia


----------



## rabb1tmad (Apr 25, 2007)

Here in the UK spiders are great for rabbits -they catch and eat flies/insects and therefore reduce the risk of fly strike and myxi. A lot of places recommend that you leave cobwebs and spiders in hutches/runs to help control the fly population.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 25, 2007)

Here are somenatural spider repellent ideas:

http://www.stretcher.com/stories/02/02jul01a.cfm

I want to try the tobacco method.

I would never recommend using those electronic bug devices that emit high-pitched frequency. I would think those would be upsetting to rabbits or other animals.


----------



## bunnysmom (Apr 25, 2007)

Finally...Something I may be able to help with!


I live in East Texas. If there is a spider/bug/snake...we have it! Scorpions included! Found one in my bed about a year ago.

We mostly have rabid wolf spiders. I am not being sarcastic,that is really what they are called. Those bad boys do get huge! All wolf spiders are extremely frightening to look at,but they are not poisonous. They really don't seem to be bothered by humans either.

The best way to fight off spiders is to keep all your windows and doors shut as much as possible. Put clear box tape around your windows and sliding doors. Completely seal the edges with the tape. 

Check under your sinks, look at the pipes and make sure that there is not a gaping hole where the pipes come in through the walls.Same for the dryer vent. If there is a hole where the pipes come in, you can seal that up with tape also. 

If you have a lot of cardboard boxes packed around your home, it may be time to clean them out. 

They have glue traps that are very good at catching spiders.Of course you will have to make sure that you place them in areas that your rabbit cannot get to. If your rabbit does happen to get caught in a glue trap, don't panic. Just soak the part that is stuck with vegetable oil and it will come off pain free.

Do not leave clothes on the floor, especially wet towels. If you have a washer in your home make it a point to immediately put all dirty clothes into the washer. And then shut the lid...I have found several spiders in my washer when I leave the lid open!

Spiders stay where there is a good food supply. That is why an exterminator is the only sure fire way to get rid of them.The products they use are almost powerless against spiders, unless sprayed directly on them. But, an exterminator uses slow release toxins. So, if a bug has been sprayed and it takes"X" amount of hours for it to die, then a spider will eat it also ingesting the poison therefor dying also.

We have to get our home sprayed because of black widows. I have 2 small children, a cat, a dog and a rabbit. I will take my chances with the exterminator any day over risking a black widow bite to any of my babies! 

In my area they run around $60 for the first visit, and$25 every other month. But, I have a 2,000 sq. ft.house on 2 acres, and their fees go by how large of an area they have to spray. It is worth calling around for prices because they vary greatly from company to company.

When they come and spray I put all the animals up. I rotate bathrooms. One time, the animals are in one bathroom, so that bath doesn't get sprayed...next time I rotate to the other bathroom...etc. You are told how long to keep them put up. Usually just until it dries...an hour or so to be safe. Then I just watch closely the first day to make sure no one is eating anything from the baseboards...kids included!LOL!

If you combine all of the above things, I guarantee that within a month you will see a noticeable difference and within 2-3 months there will be no more unwanted guests. It seems like a long time, but consider the alternative. How many offspring could they produce within 1-3 months?

When I lived in an apartment and had a problem with spiders, I told management and they got it sprayed free of charge to me. Have you tried that?

I really hope that I have helped...I _*HATE*_ spiders also!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 25, 2007)

I would advise against using Raid in areas your bunny will be in. Heck, I would advice against using it at all, as even the fumes could be potentially harmful, and there's no sure way to keep them from getting to Petey.

I googled "natural spider repellent", and found a few sites I'll share with you. 

http://www.stretcher.com/stories/02/02jul01a.cfm

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf279075.tip.html

http://www.homestead.com/ipmofalaska/files/spidersnatural-dr_bronners.html

http://www.getridofthings.com/getridofspiders.htm

Try googling it yourself, and see what you come up with!There were loads of sites that popped up! Just be sure to use ingredients that are safe around bunnies. 

Here's  the google list my computer came up with.

Bottom line, there are many ways to repel them without using a chemical that could harm Petey. Enjoy!

Hugs! 

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, they came and sprayed twice for free, but I don't think they do a good job...they just came in with a raid can my boyfriend said. I wasn't here. I might need to call one to bomb the place... Thanks for all the advice guys!!! I'll definitely be loading up on the natural ones!

Jules


----------



## Bunman (Apr 26, 2007)

Only black widows &amp; brown recluse are ever dangerous in this hemisphere. Their range is limited.

http://www.calpoison.org/public/spiders.html

Note that neither species is dangerous to healthy adult humans. They can bite without injecting venom, like many snake species. I have not found any references to their possible effect on small animals. 

The rab is not the natural prey of these spiders &amp; overall the risk of a rab-widow/recluse encounter is probably small. However read the first aid in the link above &amp; if you think your rab has an encounter with one of these spiders, take it to your emergency rab vet. 

An online vet may have more info &amp; local vets in areas where these spiders live may also know what to do. Many insects bite&amp; so you should not assume the culprit is a widow or recluse unless you see it in the location.

Finally, spiders have very beneficial effects on the overall environment &amp; help control various insects. They have a "bad rap" because of Hollywood but should really be respected as complex&amp; interesting creatures.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 26, 2007)

I know a lot of people have said that they're good....but....they are doing absolutely NO GOOD sleeping with me...I have been bit twice now and I'm sorry, but they can't stay!!!!! Thanks for all the advice though


----------



## Bunman (Apr 26, 2007)

Not to quibble, but are you sure they were widows or recluse? I've been hit by twin bite marks at times but never saw the biter. The "terrible two" can withhold their venom. Out here people worry more about Lyme Disease but i don't know if this affects buns.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh no no no no.....I said God pray I _don't _have those kind!! That would be horrible! These are just wolf spiders but I'm sick of them they're creepy and they bite me!


----------

